# Words of Advice to Yi from T-Mac



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5290794.html



> "What position does he play?" said Rockets guard Tracy McGrady, who drew the assignment of guarding Yi. "For a guy who's 7 feet, he's an athlete. He can get to the basket, and he showed he can shoot from the outside. If I were 7 feet and a guy 6-8 was on me, I would post him up all night. He needs to improve his basketball IQ a little."


With all the Yi praising that's going on, its good for someone to finally criticize his game a little, because there is still a lot to criticize. Interesting thing is, Yi is capable of posting up and working in the post, and his turnaround shots aren't half bad. I don't think its his fault for not posting though, the Milwaukee offense with Mo, Redd, and Bell shooting and penetrating relentlessly won't give him time to set up.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

cuz Bucks are not running plays for Yi in the post. From what I've read, Bucks coaching is using Yi primarily as a perimeter player like Bargnani and a young Dirk. They are making a big mistake if they don't incorporate Yi's post game, which he has.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ah. Post scoring has been an issue for sometime with the Bucks. Stott's offense was very guard oriented, and ignored the big men. Larry K is trying to change that, so I'd expect there would be posts plays one of these days. They've got some advantages with Yi and Boguy playing together, they need to exploit those advantages.

With Redd, this team has always had the chance to be explosive offensively. They've got the chance to be explosive in more ways now.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If they arent going to use bogut in the post why would they use yi?
:azdaja:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Yi fights for post position, chances are they won't feed him inside anyway. Which is a shame because Yi has a very good turnaround jumper and it's almost unblockable because of his height and the lift he gets on his jump shot.

The Bucks really has a good chance to become a decent half court team with Yi/Bogut/Mason. But giving Redd the green light everytime down the court sort of eliminates that. It isn't necessarily a bad thing because Redd can really shoot the ball, but that kind of free-shooting attitude is contagious and you won't get many post up opportunities because of that.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> If Yi fights for post position, chances are they won't feed him inside anyway. Which is a shame because Yi has a very good turnaround jumper and it's almost unblockable because of his height and the lift he gets on his jump shot.
> 
> The Bucks really has a good chance to become a decent half court team with Yi/Bogut/Mason. But giving Redd the green light everytime down the court sort of eliminates that. It isn't necessarily a bad thing because Redd can really shoot the ball, but that kind of free-shooting attitude is contagious and you won't get many post up opportunities because of that.


Right on. It may have cost them the game last night. Mo and Redd just chucking it up, usually with 18 or more seconds on the shot clock.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

From what i had seen of Yi before the draft the question i had was whether he could play away from the basket. If the coaches want him posting up they'll coach him to do so. The kid's been great so far.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

roux2dope said:


> If they arent going to use bogut in the post why would they use yi?
> :azdaja:


For starters, Bogut is really bad. Just give all his shots to Yi


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Mo Wiliam is by the the worst starting PF in the NBA. Does he veen look for Yi when he penerates? Do you knowwhy Redd will never be some mega star? look at his size, under size like true 6'4" hog the ball, left handed, no pasing ability, looking fat and short out there like you know just scoring points from when the team is behind. They arent playingh any winning basketball. they just look to get their points from behind and hopping Redd would shoot his light out on some nights to win.

Yes, Yi should have not signed with the Bucks, losers like Redd and Mo Williams do cause people stop watching the Bucks. I have the stats, I am from HK, at least 10 friends of mine do change channel when Mo Williams was dirbbling the basketball and when faty ***no masked cursing Redd was shooting non game changing pathtic jumpers!


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

John said:


> Mo Wiliam is by the the worst starting PF in the NBA. Does he veen look for Yi when he penerates? Do you knowwhy Redd will never be some mega star? look at his size, under size like true 6'4" hog the ball, left handed, no pasing ability, looking fat and short out there like you know just scoring points from when the team is behind. They arent playingh any winning basketball. they just look to get their points from behind and hopping Redd would shoot his light out on some nights to win.
> 
> Yes, Yi should have not signed with the Bucks, losers like Redd and Mo Williams do cause people stop watching the Bucks. I have the stats, I am from HK, at least 10 friends of mine do change channel when Mo Williams was dirbbling the basketball and when faty A$$ Redd was shooting non game changing pathtic jumpers!


Ya...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

John said:


> Mo Wiliam is by the the worst starting PF in the NBA. Does he veen look for Yi when he penerates? Do you knowwhy Redd will never be some mega star? look at his size, under size like true 6'4" hog the ball, left handed, no pasing ability, looking fat and short out there like you know just scoring points from when the team is behind. They arent playingh any winning basketball. they just look to get their points from behind and hopping Redd would shoot his light out on some nights to win.
> 
> Yes, Yi should have not signed with the Bucks, losers like Redd and Mo Williams do cause people stop watching the Bucks. I have the stats, I am from HK, at least 10 friends of mine do change channel when Mo Williams was dirbbling the basketball and when faty A$$ Redd was shooting non game changing pathtic jumpers!


Mo is a PG, Redd is 6'6, and all star, and soon to be an olympian and might be the best shooter on the planet, please get your basic facts straight before you come here and start slamming our team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well well, welcome back John.


----------

